# The Old Lock 27 In Rome Ohio



## jdillon2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I've spent many evenings and a few mornings down at those old locks trying to hook a few fish. I had a little luck last summer catching a two or three pound flathead and three white bass, but this summer I havent had any luck at all. I'm getting a little concerned because in the couple mornings around 6:30 a.m. to 7:00 a.m. I've gone fishing their a brown silty substance with yellowish foam comes down river and has a pungeant chemical smell. I don't know if this is driving the fish away but I know it's not good if it stains fishing line on contact. The last time I went in the morning a big large mouth bass went floating by belly up in the midst of the nasty foam. I was wandering if anyone has seen the same substance or where it may be coming from.


----------



## riverat (May 26, 2004)

High water always brings that foam crap down the Scioto. Probably from either sewage treatment outflow or possibly the paper company in Chillicothe.
Hopefully, someone on here has knowledge of the source.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Paper mill , John where are you putting in at ?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

yea i see that alot in small creeks and rivers i thnk it is sewage or somthing but i never had problems with it maybey it is somthing else


----------



## jdillon2 (Sep 9, 2006)

The old Lock 27 is located in Rome Ohio between Athalia and Proctorville Ohio about 33 miles down from the Eureka Dam. Every time I notice the foam has been when the river is at normal height. who would I contact to ask about the substance?


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

i've fished there a lot this year and have never noticed anything...but i haven't been there in the morning and not since early july. we had nice luck with sauger, white bass and stripers


----------

